# Collie x husky



## Laafet (11 December 2016)

I heard a friend had taken on a collie x husky pup and literally I was gobsmaked that anyone would even want to cross those two breeds. Yes it is super cute at the moment but what of the hyper intelligent, wilful and headstrong dog it will probably become.


----------



## meesha (11 December 2016)

Let's hope they don't let it off lead around sheep !


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 December 2016)

I've just heard of a litter of gsdxmalamutexhusky.  The mind boggles.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 December 2016)

I feel a bit ill at the thought of that cross! :lol:


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 December 2016)

I know. It's scary.


----------



## millikins (11 December 2016)

I knew a Malamute/collie cross. Owned by experienced dog and horse people, they ended up having it pts as territorial. no recall and finally bit 2 people, including the groom who it knew well


----------



## jumbyjack (12 December 2016)

I had a Husky/Lurcher cross, not an easy dog!  Very pig headed and would have been a stock chaser if he'd been given a chance, he was about 8 before I had any real control. He was allegedly the result of an accidental mating! Never again, they are not the breed to outcross.


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 December 2016)

Why anyone would breed such a cross is beyond me.  Totally irresponsible.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 December 2016)

jumbyjack said:



			I had a Husky/Lurcher cross, not an easy dog!  Very pig headed and would have been a stock chaser if he'd been given a chance, he was about 8 before I had any real control. He was allegedly the result of an accidental mating! Never again, they are not the breed to outcross.
		
Click to expand...

There are people crossing Malamutes into lurchers. Apparently if its done carefully they make exceptional hunting dogs. But I cant imagine they are any use for anything other than hard work!


----------



## Moobli (12 December 2016)

My mother in law currently has a husky x collie.  I have no idea of the reasoning behind such a cross - it seems ludicrous to me, but actually she seems to have an adult dog who has the intelligence and biddability of a collie with few of the husky traits.  She is a beautiful looking dog too.  My MIL is an experienced dog owner though and will ensure her dog gets plenty of training and exercise.  I would imagine this cross could be a complete nightmare in novice or less dedicated hands.


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 December 2016)

He is beautiful, I just wonder how many normal pet homes are capable of training and caring for a dog like this.


----------



## blackcob (12 December 2016)

Providing it wasn't deranged by totally conflicting impulses I could probably do very useful things with that cross.


----------



## Dowjones (12 December 2016)

I know someone with a collieXhusky and he's wild. Mind you, he hasn't been trained etc. Just a spoilt pet really who runs riot....


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 December 2016)

IME most pet homes cant manage either of those as a pure breed, so the thought of the worst traits of both breeds falling into inexperienced hands, however well meaning, is a bit of a nightmare.  You cant even give it a posh designer name can you, the best I can come up with is huskie or colly, so all in all, total lunacy


----------



## smja (13 December 2016)

MyBoyChe said:



			IME most pet homes cant manage either of those as a pure breed, so the thought of the worst traits of both breeds falling into inexperienced hands, however well meaning, is a bit of a nightmare.  You cant even give it a posh designer name can you, the best I can come up with is huskie or colly, so all in all, total lunacy 

Click to expand...

What about a collusky, or a huskollie? 

Although I have no doubt one could be a useful sort if properly trained, this is one of those situations where the experienced homes see the warning signs and steer clear, so the majority of the time they end up in inexperienced pet homes.


----------



## rowan666 (16 December 2016)

My friend used to have a husky x collie and he was fab but I think that was pure luck, he did have an odd habbit of chewing door frames though, she ended up rehoming him, through no fault of his own, to a family who had another one of the same cross so I'm assuming that aren't all that uncommon?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 December 2016)

I thought I met a couple a while back-I knew there was some sled dog in there, just couldn't work out they were so big. Turns out all three of them were GSD x Malamute or Mallinois cross Malamute and one collie x malamute. Owner is an ex copper and has three of different ages-described them as happy accidents but she obviously just knows the people that have the happy accidents 

I said she was brave for that mix of genes and it was one of those convos that went 'oh they are fabulous dogs, really you'd be surprised. Of course we can't take X where there'll be any sheep and have to avoid small dogs with Y and Z is terrible with with larger dogs but they are super'.


----------



## druid (17 December 2016)

I think collie is one of the breeds they've bred into sled dogs in Alsaka etc for racing?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 December 2016)

druid said:



			I think collie is one of the breeds they've bred into sled dogs in Alsaka etc for racing?
		
Click to expand...

probably-when I talk husky I mean Siberians. not sure an Alaskan sled dog would make an ace average family pet either though


----------



## Mince Pie (17 December 2016)

Sandstone1 said:



			I've just heard of a litter of gsdxmalamutexhusky.  The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they, and incidentally collie as well, most of the breeds that go into a Northern Inuit?


----------



## druid (17 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			probably-when I talk husky I mean Siberians. not sure an Alaskan sled dog would make an ace average family pet either though 

Click to expand...


Definitely not! Bred to work


----------



## SpottyMare (21 April 2017)

I've just seen this - I was doing a search as I have (rescue) sled dogs, and a neighbour was asking me about difficulties her friend's having with a husky/collie cross that they got from a rescue.  They're experienced collie owners, but have no experience with huskies.

I'd imagine that if you got a trainable one, they'd be fabulous working dogs, but I dread to think of the trouble if you ended up with a confused impulse, neurotic one.  Say goodbye to furniture and welcome in minimalism and holes in the plaster...  The one mentioned above poos all over the place, can't be caught in a small garden and is extremely destructive.

Having said that. my mum has a northern inuit and she's fabulous - apart from being selectively dog reactive.  My husky took 6 months to settle with me (mostly expressing his discomfort by messing in the house), can be very trainable (if he's interested at the time), can't be off lead at all as he's completely homicidal (I've had to try and make my garden inaccessible to ground based wildlife) but on the plus side is cute, intelligent, fun, affectionate and very chatty.  And once I've exhausted him in the morning he then just sleeps all day - on the sofa if he can   He's a Sibe though, and they're a bit more tameable than the Alaskans.  I've had northern breeds all my life though 

On the working (sledding) side, you have the eurohounds now, that are huskies crossed with pointers, or the greysters which tend to be greyhound/pointer cross, but as neither are 'official' breeds, you can get other breeds coming in, as well as husky in the greysters   Again - wouldn't want them as a pet.  I have an acquaintance who runs all types and the combined noise they make when it's feeding/working time at the kennels is pretty wild


----------



## pippixox (21 April 2017)

We wonder if there is a bit of husky type in our rescue collie as she is a bit bigger than most females and she has a curled tail, she looks very like the picture someone posted- she just doesn't have pale eyes.

Again the past owner got her as a cute puppy 2 years ago but never even walked her and she was manic and destructive. She didn't know her birthday or beeeding

She has a high chase drive- 3 months of recall practise and she forgets everything and goes death if there is a bird/duck so she is on a long line! she may just be a nuts colour who doesn't look like standard ones. As she had 2 years no training. But there does seem to be a defiant streak, not that all collies are angels . 

Need to do a DNA test!

She is the sweetest with our baby and very friendly. With us she is exercised and has not been destructive . I think she is loving some boundari s. My last dog was 3/4 gsd 1/4 rottie and was also a very friendly dog but needed a firm approach as times


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (21 April 2017)

lots and lots of collies have curled tails though...


----------



## blackcob (21 April 2017)

NeverEver said:



			lots and lots of collies have curled tails though...
		
Click to expand...

And sibes shouldn't.


----------



## Shantara (21 April 2017)

I have what is essentially a husky/malamute/gsd. She's a Tamaskan, so hasn't actually had any of those dogs in her blood for about 15 years, but that's what went into making them, along with a few other things. 
As a whole, the breed are wonderful, but sensitive. When I got Tam, we were unfortunately in a very bad situation, which lead her to be fearful of people. We're working hard on it (see Wolves in London thread) and she's making progress! 
I have only owned one dog previously, but have been around dogs all my life and Tamaskans have taught me more about body language and training than I ever thought possible! It's a breed that depending on the dog, can either be a big lazy dope, or clever and energetic, which is what my Tam is.
We go to training each week, which I think should be a MUST for dog owners, I would be lost without mine! However, because we go to training, Tam has a huge range of tricks and is generally great. I truly believe had it not been for our early trauma, I'd have a pretty darn perfect dog!

I know someone with a tam/collie and that's a wonderful dog too! They're extremely experienced owners though.

Crosses like that shouldn't be made for "pet owners" but people who want to take having a dog seriously.


----------



## eatmyshorts (21 April 2017)

Re Alaskan husky being your average pet ... 



druid said:



			Definitely not! Bred to work
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that ...  One of mine is an Akaskan husky (which is a type as opposed to a breed ... kinda like the lurcher of the sled dog world), pure racing lines, & absolutely, definitely not a pet. She has a lot of Siberian husky & Scandanavian hound (or eurohound) in her, & needs to be run in harness, otherwise you're scraping her off the ceiling! 

I'd guess a collie x husky would probably be extremely intelligent & driven, & no doubt likely benefit from having a job to do. A recipe for disaster in the wrong home I'd imagine.

 I came across a rottie x husky the other day ...why would you want to mix those? Mind you, apparently in America people are breeding "pitskies" .... Pit bull x husky!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 April 2017)

they are also breeding mini-sibes there (and mini Aussies) both of which seem to show up in a lot of dog training groups with issues.


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 April 2017)

Isn't a "mini" of a breed effectively just a runt? Surely if you wanted a tiny sibe you would just buy something like a Klee Kai? Mini-GSD's is another one i've heard of ... apparently they fit better in your house!


----------



## happy-appy (27 August 2018)

An old thread ..but for anyone still reading it ..I too have a Husky x Border Collie (whom I adopted from the Dog's Trust). She was a little(or rather 'very') wild at first ..jumping right up onto the kitchen work-tops and even on top of bookcases and a piano  Never destructive though, incredibly loving and affectionate, gets on great with my other dogs (Border Collie, Malinois x Border Collie and an elderly lurcher). She also adores my cat and will snuggle up to him at every single opportunity that she can. Have a bit of a madhouse with all these dogs ..but I'd say that she is definitely the most affectionate and loving of the four; a real Velcro dog.  She can still jump up folks a bit (aged 3 years now)..although her exuberance is beginning to calm...but no problems with recall or anything else really! A real pleasure to have around that I can trust with small children and other small furries. Guess they are all individuals.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 August 2018)

Sandstone1 said:



			I've just heard of a litter of gsdxmalamutexhusky.  The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

That is called a Northern Inuit https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Inuit_Dog

Notorious for running off.


----------



## Moobli (28 August 2018)

happy-appy said:



			An old thread ..but for anyone still reading it ..I too have a Husky x Border Collie (whom I adopted from the Dog's Trust). She was a little(or rather 'very') wild at first ..jumping right up onto the kitchen work-tops and even on top of bookcases and a piano  Never destructive though, incredibly loving and affectionate, gets on great with my other dogs (Border Collie, Malinois x Border Collie and an elderly lurcher). She also adores my cat and will snuggle up to him at every single opportunity that she can. Have a bit of a madhouse with all these dogs ..but I'd say that she is definitely the most affectionate and loving of the four; a real Velcro dog.  She can still jump up folks a bit (aged 3 years now)..although her exuberance is beginning to calm...but no problems with recall or anything else really! A real pleasure to have around that I can trust with small children and other small furries. Guess they are all individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Glad yours is a pleasure.  My MIL is smitten with hers too - and she is no bother either.


----------



## Blazingsaddles (28 August 2018)

Laafet said:



			I heard a friend had taken on a collie x husky pup and literally I was gobsmaked that anyone would even want to cross those two breeds. Yes it is super cute at the moment but what of the hyper intelligent, wilful and headstrong dog it will probably become.
		
Click to expand...

Not a mongrel I would choose. Hope the owner has the mental & physical energy to deal with such a type.


----------



## Alwaysmoretoknow (30 August 2018)

I've got a border collie x husky and while I love her to bits it isn't a cross I'd recommend. She has some of the less desirable traits of both breeds such as a high prey drive for rabbits, squirrels etc. (and  more usefully) rats and a tendency to 'hassle' the nags by trying to nip their heels (if she was allowed). She is fine with the feral NF ponies and weirdly has no interest in deer, cattle or fowl. She is absolutely sound with people, loves her cats but can be dog aggressive - she seems to attract other dogs aggression possibly as she looks very dominant. She's not a 'cuddly' dog though affectionate in her own way but her recall is unreliable. In short she has the emotional neediness of the collie and the independence and no particular desire to please of the husky. She's also an absolutely rubbish guard dog as she's so friendly although at 34k she looks the part. Like a lot of strange crosses you have to ask why?


----------



## Dopeydapple (1 September 2018)

Last night we found what we assume to be 2 akita x huskies roaming the streets, caught them and put photos on Facebook to see if we could find owner and toddled off to vet for scan to see if chipped. Facebook post was immense with so many complaints about how often they escape and that the owner obviously doesn't care enough. When we got them back to her we got to see how they have pretty much destroyed every part of her house (doors, skirting boards, the washing machine, dug under garden fencing etc). It just baffles me that unless breeding for sled racing why would you add huskies to any other breed of the dog. The owner was sold these as purebred Japanese akitas despite having black faces and slight brindle colouring, some of the types / breeds that end up as family dogs never ceases to amaze me, these dogs however were lovely and so friendly but clearly under exercised and under stimulated.


----------



## happy-appy (1 September 2018)

Guess that is two of us then who appear to be the lucky ones


----------



## happy-appy (1 September 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Glad yours is a pleasure.  My MIL is smitten with hers too - and she is no bother either.
		
Click to expand...

Guess that is two of us then who appear to be the lucky ones


----------

